# Why dont both my fog lights work??



## wingman04 (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, so basically i have a 2004 gto and i just recently figured out how to work the fog lights and only one of the damn things work! i took it over to my local Qwik Qar and the guy said it looks like there should be a wire in between my fog lights thats why they both dont light up? 

Anybody know if thats true or where i can get that? 

Thanks, Matt's 04:cool


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It should be wired up, just make sure it's plugged in. Probably a burnt out bulb, just take it out and get a new one, should just be a regular bulb, it should have a part number on it..


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Did you check your bulb? That's the first thing a normal person would check before thinking electrical problem, especially since one of them IS working


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No way, check the fuse. It's obvious the entire circuit isn't working.

This thing is your friend.


----------



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> No way, check the fuse. It's obvious the entire circuit isn't working.
> 
> This thing is your friend.


i have the same problem. One fog light works. Is this fuse located under the steering wheel? If it is which one is it?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the bulb, Dan was being facetious, sarcastic, etc.......


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you've got one bulb out, it's probably the bulb. I don't scratch my head much when a lightbulb burns out in my house...


----------



## srs7324 (Jul 8, 2010)

Same thing happened to me.
I purchased a set of higher watt aftermarket bulbs.
I had 2 blue fog lights then a second later I had 1, since I was on vacation I had to purchase a OEM bulb as a replacement. 
So long story short 1 blue fog and 1 yellow till I got home from vacation.


----------

